
A Computational Introduction to Number Theory and Algebra - echair
http://shoup.net/ntb/?
======
technoguyrob
I'm soon starting my trek through every problem in the algebra text that
Harvard's PhD prelim recommends for study:

Abstract Algebra by Dummit and Foote [http://www.amazon.com/Abstract-Algebra-
David-S-Dummit/dp/047...](http://www.amazon.com/Abstract-Algebra-David-S-
Dummit/dp/0471433349/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212180146&sr=8-1)

I've started the first section of the first chapter, but that was only in a
few hours of spare time. I'll be posting solutions by chapter soon and post my
stories/insights on Hacker News. Here's section 1.1 (except the last problem,
36):

<http://therobert.org/alg/1.1.pdf>

Comments are appreciated. Better now than when I start the real journey. :)

~~~
jfarmer
D&F was my sophomore-year college algebra textbook so all I can say is, good
luck!

It gets very hard very quick and some of the questions are intentionally above
virtually everyone's head.

~~~
technoguyrob
Cool, you're from the University of Chicago. What (math) field was your thesis
in?

~~~
jfarmer
Chicago math students don't have to write theses. I guess they figure it's
enough just to get through the curriculum.

------
senthil_rajasek
hmmm why are you posting the solutions online? Apparently, this book happens
to be a popular textbook in many schools
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Abstract+Algebra+by...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Abstract+Algebra+by+Dummit+and+Foote+course+textbook)

~~~
technoguyrob
I assume you meant to reply to me. Thanks, I'll set the robots file
appropriately.

And I'm posting it for the same reason that guy posted his poker bot earlier.
If you're determined enough, you can always cheat and that won't change
whether there is a program or solutions manual online, but hackers and
autodidacts can enjoy the intellectual sharing.

